# 2002-2003 Starter



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

PG-Nash
SG-Finley
SF-Dirk
PF-Raef
C-Bradley

How about ya think?:angel:


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

:yes: But do you think Bradley will be better?
Is Dick, Dirk?


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2002)

He probably would, some players have some bad years including Dirk's. Last year has happened to be Dirk's good year, the year before that he wasn't that good and Bradley was good. You may never know what happens. He probably would be good htis year. I think he would...


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *LiLBalla13 *
> :yes: But do you think Bradley will be better?
> Is Dick, Dirk?


Oh,I mistook.Dirk...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

To me, Bradley is soft and won't ever be a good starting center. He just isn't tough enough physically or mentally, imo.


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

I put Bradley to start center,because I read a report that Nelson is thinking about putting Michael Finley to SG and Dirk to SF and Raef to PF.
Bradley is a blockshoter, he is tall.
Wang, or Eschmeyer??


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Wang is big enough to block shots & rebound and he sure shoots a whole lot better than Bradley!


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

i would dump bradley and free up some room for a back-up SG...

peace


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *p *
> i would dump bradley and free up some room for a back-up SG...
> 
> peace


:laugh: You and I think alike when it comes to Bradley.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

they drafted Mladen Sekurlac. I've never heard of him but nbadraft.net said he was the steal of the draft... 

If Bradley ever dedicated himself and worked out in the weight room and actually tried, I know he would be decent. He just doesn't care. He gets paid millions because he is tall. he goes on mormon treks and **** like that. He could care less about basketball.


----------



## LiLBalla13 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> Wang is big enough to block shots & rebound and he sure shoots a whole lot better than Bradley!


I going for Wang as Starter.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Personally I think they should go for a bigger muscler type center. Raef and Dirk both can play C, but they are more fittered for PF/SF


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> 
> :laugh: You and I think alike when it comes to Bradley.


I think Finley is really a great player.... and even with the offense that the Mavs have, they dont run that deep in the SG spot... while Bradley is... well Shawn Bradley...

peace


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

PG - Nash
SG - Najera/ FA/ Van Exel/ Whoever
SF - Finley
PF - Nowitzki
C - LaFrentz


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Spartanfan2003 *
> PG - Nash
> SG - Najera/ FA/ Van Exel/ Whoever
> SF - Finley
> ...



IMO i would keep Finley in the SG spot... do u really think Najera can be a starting SG in the West?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

no but a FA Van Exel or Who Ever Could


----------



## Mister (Jul 17, 2002)

Theré´s a rumor that Rashard Lewis might sign with the Mavs.

Possible?

Nash
Finley 
Lewis
Nowitzki
LaFrentz


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*.....*

PG-Nash
SG-Finley
SF-Nowitzki
PF-Wang
C-LaFrentz

???


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: .....*



> Originally posted by *dmilesai *
> PG-Nash
> SG-Finley
> SF-Nowitzki
> ...


If you have Wang in lineup, have him at Center and Raef at power forward.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mister *
> Theré´s a rumor that Rashard Lewis might sign with the Mavs.
> 
> Possible?
> ...


Holy crap... now that's a NBA Championship team... i dont know why not too many people are sold on Rashard Lewis, he's the real deal...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *p *
> 
> 
> Holy crap... now that's a NBA Championship team... i dont know why not too many people are sold on Rashard Lewis, he's the real deal...


Lewis is a good player, not great....He's asking WAY too much $$....Not close to being a franchise player like everyone's saying....great shooter though


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> 
> 
> Lewis is a good player, not great....He's asking WAY too much $$....Not close to being a franchise player like everyone's saying....great shooter though


I didnt say anything about him deserving the max. or being a franchise player... i just think that his addition to the team would greatly improve their chances of taking it...


----------



## ShTBrEaK75211 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mister *
> Theré´s a rumor that Rashard Lewis might sign with the Mavs.
> 
> Possible?
> ...


I had this at my starting 5 too if Lewis signed. But who knows dude. Remember when NVE signed? ALOT of people thought it would be Nash, NVE, Finley, Nowitzki, and LaFrentz. NVE wasn't even a starter, he was a couple of games but it ain't nothin. Najera started more than him. Lets see what Nellie has to offer this upcoming season. Nellie's roster is unexpecting at times.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shanghai_boy *
> PG-Nash
> SG-Finley
> SF-Dirk
> ...


Pretty scary line up to defend because Dirk and Finley are versitile and Raef can shoot the 3. With Nash running the offense look out Kings!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think that Lewis in there would really help the line up, but then there is still that old problem to be solved - team DEFENSE. That has to be addressed before anything else, imo.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> I think that Lewis in there would really help the line up, but then there is still that old problem to be solved - team DEFENSE. That has to be addressed before anything else, imo.


Agreed. There is no question whether they can score. They can but the problem is stopping other teams from scoring alot on them.

With Lewis I think the can vastly improve their line up so they can make a run for the title. Cuban isnt cautious about spending the money. Cuban will spend whatever it takes to keep his team poised for a title run

With Lewis added their line up would be


Raef
Dirk
Lewis
Finley
Nash


They will win the west with that starting line up. You might be able to stop one of them but you cant stop them all.


----------



## ShTBrEaK75211 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> I think that Lewis in there would really help the line up, but then there is still that old problem to be solved - team DEFENSE. That has to be addressed before anything else, imo.


Yeah, I agree. They need to improve on their defense but right now, their defense is pretty decent, actually to the point where I don't worry about it. If Lewis is on the line up, it would be explosive! Points would be scored left and right from the mavs! But other than that, the mavs are learning thier defense and sorta improving. And not to get off subject but I don't think its a good ideal to bring in somebody old like Oakley, Mourning, etc. to improve the mavs defense. I'd rather see the young guys learning it. At least they will last longer than the old guys...:grinning:


----------

